# 5 Cách Sắp Xếp Đơn Giản Dành Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ Nhỏ



## thuthuytatana (23/1/19)

Bỏ lại những bộn bề tất bật sau lưng, chắc hẳn ai cũng khao khát đến giây phút được chui vào phòng ngủ, trèo lên giường và vùi mình vào trong chăn.​​Phòng ngủ vốn luôn là nơi để trở về cho bất cứ ai. Lẽ dĩ nhiên, một căn phòng ngủ rộng rãi sẽ mang lại những cảm giác thoải mái dễ chịu nhất, nhưng không có nghĩa phòng ngủ nhỏ không đáp ứng được nhu cầu của bạn. Đơn giản chỉ cần biết cách sắp xếp nội thất phòng ngủ và thiết kế phòng ngủ hợp lý nhờ những bí mật nho nhỏ thông qua 5 Cách Sắp Xếp Đơn Giản Dành Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ Nhỏ dưới đây:​​*1. Sử dụng màu sáng cho các vật dụng trong phòng ngủ:*​Nhân vật chính của căn phòng – chiếc giường thân yêu của bạn. Một chiếc giường với chăn ga gối nệm màu trắng hay đơn sắc nghe có vẻ đơn điệu nhưng khi kết hợp với những vật dụng lại mang lại một kết quả ấn tượng. Căn phòng ngủ với màu sáng nhẹ nhàng, êm dịu và tạo nên cảm giác rộng rãi hơn hẳn.​​_




Sử dụng các tone màu nhẹ và sáng giúp căn phòng trông sáng và rộng hơn_
​Vì vậy, hãy chọn cho căn phòng ngủ một màu sắc đơn giản mà bạn yêu thích để làm tone màu chủ đạo nhằm đạt được hiệu quả thư giản tối đa.​​*2. Tận dụng tối đa ánh sáng tự nhiên:*​Những căn phòng ngủ nhỏ hẹp sẽ càng nhỏ hẹp hơn nếu không có các khung cửa sổ và thiếu đi ánh sáng.Cửa sổ lớn với ánh sáng mặt trời chiếu rọi vào mỗi sáng là sự khởi đầu tuyệt vời cho ngày mới, tiếp cho bạn đầy năng lượng và sự tươi mới.​​_




Một căn phòng có nhiều cửa sổ giúp bạn tận dụng được tối đa ánh sáng tự nhiên và tạo cảm giác rộng rãi cho căn phòng_​​*3. Sử dụng những vật dụng, thiết bị thông minh:*​Sự kết hợp giữa giường ngủ và tủ đồ hoặc tủ quần áo, giá sách là một ý tưởng vô cùng hay và độc đáo. Không chỉ giúp bạn tiết kiệm không gian, giúp căn phòng ngủ nhỏ của bạn gọn gàng hơn mà việc sử dụng các vật dụng thông minh còn thể hiện được nét độc đáo và hiện đại của căn nhà bạn.​​_




Tiết kiệm diện tích tối đa, căn phòng chứa được nhiều đồ đạc nhưng vẫn không tạo cảm giác chật chội nhờ các sản phẩm thông minh_​​*4. Đơn giản là đủ:*​Phòng ngủ là nơi để bạn ngủ và nghỉ ngơi lấy lại năng lượng, do vậy đừng trang trí quá nhiều chi tiết phức tạp, khiến bạn rối mắt và khó đi vào giấc ngủ hơn.​​Đơn giản là đủ, nhưng đừng quên đặt dấu ấn riêng của bạn vào đó, chẳng hạn một bộ chăn drap gối in họa tiết mà bạn thích. Dù sao thì cũng cần trang trí một chút gì đó để thể hiện cá tính và sở thích của bạn đúng không nào?​​_




Một chút nhấn nhá thể hiện sự tinh tế và cá tính riêng của bạn_​​*5. Cuối cùng và dễ thực hiện nhất: bỏ luôn chiếc giường*​Nếu bạn không phải là người quá khó khăn với việc ngủ, chẳng hạn phải nằm trên giường mới ngủ được. Hoặc căn phòng ngủ của bạn quá nhỏ không kê vừa một chiếc giường thì đừng ngần ngại trang bị ngay cho mình một chiếc võng, một chiếc nệm bông ép gấp 3 hoặc nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 hay nệm cao su tổng hợp gấp 3 bạn nhé.​​_




5 Cách Sắp Xếp Đơn Giản Dành Cho Căn Phòng Ngủ Nhỏ_​​Việc sử dụng nệm gấp 3 tấm vừa giúp bạn tiết kiệm không gian, diện tích, vừa đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho bạn, không gây cong cột sống hay đau lưng như khi bạn nằm võng hoặc nằm trực tiếp giữa nền nhà.​​Hy vọng thông qua bài viết trên, bạn sẽ có được những gợi ý hữu ích để trang trí, sắp xếp nội thất phòng ngủ cho căn phòng thân yêu của mình một cách tuyệt nhất bạn nhé!!!​


----------

